# Newfoundland Moose Do's/Donts



## hbibicoffvii

So I booked my first moose hunt in Newfoundland in October 2019. The general planning has begun, and to all of those that have been there before i'd really appreciate any "must have," "Dont do this," or "wish I would have brought" advice you have obtained. Gear wise, logistics wise, and any general info is welcome as i'm having fun just thinking about it, even though its still 10+ months away. 

I will be flying and (hopefully) be shipping meat back to Detroit. I will be rifle hunting with my .30-06. Hunting in October and there will be plenty of hiking as that is how the outfitter hunts and i'm still in pretty good shape. 

Thanks again for any stories and advice.


----------



## steelyspeed

I am excited to follow your trip! What outfitter are you using?
I apologize I haven't been to NF yet and don't have anything to add.


----------



## Blaze

I hunted moose in NF in 2005....Our trip was a bit different than yours in that we drove from Michigan.
We hunted with Portland Creek Outfitters and went 3/4 on bulls. The outfitter is pretty good about giving you a list of needs. I would make sure you have good rain gear, some good comfortable boots like Lacrosse burly's, which are slip on knee height. Take extra socks each day, as your feet will sweat. Walking can be tough with the bog, moss. Our guides told us that when we shoot, if moose is anywhere near water to shoot till he drops, as getting a moose out of water can be tough. Once you pull trigger, the work really does begin, unless guides will pack out all meat, antlers, whatever you decide to keep. My guide would gut out moose, but I choose to be do myself. There is an extra set of tenderloins inside a moose up on back bone accessable from inside. A deer actually has them too, but a moose has much larger loins, make sure you cut them out separate, that will actually give you four (4) tenderloins. We boned out the meat, which takes sometime, but no sense carrying out extra weight you can't eat.
Your 30.06 will be plenty, I was told anything .270 or larger. Of course I "had" to buy a new rifle so I bought a .300 RUM. Bull dropped with one shot, and not in water. My son shot his bull twice with .300 Win Mag. But his was close to water. First shot, factor ng him, bull reared up on hind legs, then turned broadside so he was shot again. First shot was fatal though.
If you were driving and taking ferry from St.Johns NS., I would recommend getting a bunk on ferry if taking it at night. We didn't, but should have for the 8-9 he trip to NF.
If you have any specific questions, don't hesitate to ask. I have an opinion about all of it...lol
Oh, our meat was flown out for processing, and grind was too rough, should have been ground a little finer. We all had around 300 lbs of boneless meat, some a little less some a little more but avaraged 300 lbs.
You will want a good backpack, I would suggest one with frame for packing out meat.
We hunted out of 1000 lakes camp.
Hope this helps. Good luck, we expect pictures.


----------



## Forest Meister

Your post does not exactly make clear if you are shipping your meat, and hopefully a big rack, back by air or using the trucking company many outfitters recommend. I would look into the pros and cons of both alternatives before making a final decision.

DO give strong consideration to a light but sturdy collapsible walking stick. Depending on where you are there can be endless bogs and us flatlanders might be able to walk forever in the forest but bogs are something else entirely. When walking across the many small streams in some areas a walking stick can be invaluable for keeping your balance. Rocks can be slippery, just ask my hunting partner who took a little belly flop into the first stream we crossed on the morning of the first day. The stick can be used for a shooting rest in an emergency too. 

DO NOT under any circumstances scrimp on rubber boots. Some folks might tell you that waterproof leather works just fine but on three trips up there I have never seen a guide that wore anything except quality knee high footgear. 

DO NOT scrimp on rain gear either. On my first trip I though I was well outfitted but my pants became torn the first day in the dense spruce thickets and my backup shortly thereafter. Fortunately my hunting partner had a quality spare. When I got back home I immediately purchased some military surplus pants like my guide was wearing. They are still working just fine. I bring an extra pair, of course, and last time gave it away to a Dr. who came fully outfitted in Wally World gear. I felt bad that my extra boots didn't fit him. My son loaned him his rain coat once he tagged out because the duct tape on Doc's rain coat just was not doing it any more.

DO visit your friendly neighborhood tire repair shop and get a discarded medium-small inner tube. Make yourself some "rubber bands" out of it and use them to keep your rain pants snug onto your knee-highs. The first time you walk across a bog and put a foot into a "black hole" you will understand why. One tube will make a multitude so bring extras because after the first day the other guys in camp will want them too. 

DO find a spot where you can take some shots at a couple hundred yards especially if you have never done so before, even if your rifle drives tacks at 100 yds. The confidence of knowing you can hit exactly what you are shooting at beyond normal Michigan whitetail ranges is priceless.

DO or DO NOT spend a lot of money on ammunition. Hit that bull in the boiler room at a reasonably broadside angle with about any modern 180gr. bullet and he won't go very far. Make a bad hit and even the most expensive rounds in the world won't bail you out of the heap of trouble you're likely to be in.

DO bring your best sense of humor and don't sweat the small stuff. Once in a while someone in a camp gets in a snit and ruins the experience for he rest. Don't let that snitty person be you!

I am sure other things will come to mind later on and when they do I will post. FM


----------



## Blaze

If your camp was like mine, you will have something boiled for each dinner, turnip, cabbage, carrots, rutabaga, etc. The local have a dialect all their own. Eggs=hags, ham=Am ie; hags n am for breakfast.Take some food with you for snacking, and to eat while hunting. All meals including lunch was supplied, but sometime you might want a little more. Our camp ran out of "hags" on second to last day. We also tipped our camp cook, and each guide was tipped by whoever he guided.


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Thanks guys for the info. I'll be hunting with Ray's and my plan is to ship meat/antlers home with a trucking service. I.E. not taking it on the plane with me.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Although I have not been to NF everyone I've talked to that has said Hip boots are worth their weight in Gold.
A group of us went to the Alaskan Arctic in August for caribou and we were encouraged to bring hippers. Kozbow and I bought the Yoder's with Mucks and Huntmaster bought them with the Alphaburlys. We all wore them every day on looooooong hikes through the tusiks. Best money I spent on that trip!
BTW, if you go this route buy the Supers, they're indestructible!
https://ridgelinesupply.com/product/muckmaster/

I also recommend KUIU Chugach NX rain gear. Pricey but worth it!
https://www.kuiu.com/hunting-rain-j...51003_color=ViasCamo&cgid=jacket-rain#start=2


----------



## Forest Meister

QDMAMAN said:


> Although I have not been to NF...…..


What are you waiting for, Christmas? FM


----------



## MallardMaster

I just got back from NF this past October and I have a few things that I can help you out with here.
- Make sure that you are VERY clear with your outfitter on what type of moose you are lookign to harvest. I explained that I was looking for a moose with palmation and something on the mature side of things. When I mentioned that to my guide, he kind of laughed and saide we have nothing like that there. In fact, they didn't have anything in the area but small spike bulls and I managed to luck out with an 8pt, that I felt pressured into. I was told that we have weather coming in and this was as good as it is going to get.
- When flying you should be prepared for the additional costs associated with that. I think that I paid over $100 in fees to get my gun processed. I also ended up paying $400 to have my flight rebooked after it was over. That was a choice of mine though to not sit in camp for 4 days doing nothing.
- I paid about $200 to have my moose processed and close to $500 to have the meat shipped back to me. I shot my moose in October, and was notified last week Sunday that my meet was in Detroit.
- Trophy care was something that I neglected to consider. I decided to get a Euro mount of my moose there in NL. The total cost of this is going to be $400. As you know, you cannot bring in anything with brain matter to the US. If you are driving, you do have some options and could do a Euro there. NOTE: My guide was visibly upset when I told him that I wanted a Euro mount and he did oblige.
- I was a little surprised that I am only getting 200lbs of meat back. I did expect more. The guide didn't put a lot of care into processing and wanted to get out of there. 
- With regards to rain gear, I got it all wrong. The only thing you need is a dark green top and bottom from HH and you will be good to go. Leave your designer camo at home. It was a mistake that I made and wish I could take it back. Wear what the fishermen where because they are in the water all the time. A good pair of rubber boots will get you by. While I was up in some higher elevations and the muskeg wasn't an issue, I was still glad that I took it.
- Pack a change of cloths, you camo (rainwear), bino's, rangefinder, etc. in a backpack that you are going to wear. My luggage never made it and while they were able to scrounge up some cloths for me, I was glad I had my camo and other accessories so I could at least hunt in my backpack.
- Just like FM said, don't be a snit!! The other guy in camp was that guy. He was a solid drunk and couldn't wait to get out after he shot his moose so he could get more beer. I was glad when he left on the 2nd day.
- Lastly, just have fun. We don't know how much longer this hunting opportunity is going to last, so if you set forth with a great attitude thinking that this could be your last NL hunt, then you will make the most of it.
If you have any other questions, please do feel free to ask me!!


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Mallard Master, great report and thanks for the heads up. I never though of packing my rain gear and hunting "essentials' in my carry-on, just in case my bags don't arrive on time.


----------



## sweatyspartan

mallard master - your guide sounds like someone I would want to avoid. Can you share their name?


----------



## LWCClub

I too am about to book my first NF moose trip. Mallard Master, Care to share the name of the outfit you went with? Definitely want to avoid similar disappointments. PM is fine. I have already told my outfitter my expectations. I got the answer I was looking for right away which was there are good bulls in the area but you have to work for them. I didn’t want him to tell me they around every tree (cause I know that’s BS, and I didn’t want him to start right in on “we’ll get you your meat”. I am about to send in a deposit for 10/4-10/10 2020. Gander area.
FM thanks for the great tips. Any recommendations on air travel? I’m strongly considering flying from SSM, London or even Toronto. I had a bad experience with Air Canada coming back from a Fishing trip in Manitoba. They cancelled my flight from Toronto to Detroit on my return trip. Figured it would be better crossing customs with a gun by car and avoiding missed connections from the to/from the US, when it’s easy to drive to Toronto, SSM or London from Bay City.
I’m thinking of having the meat shipped back and picking up later, rather than deal with it during travel. Curious how that works if anyone cares to chime it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MallardMaster

I met up with another person from this forum who drove to either (London or Toronto) since he lived in Port Huron. If that option is available, I think that I would strongly suggest going that route. While there is a 'convenience' factor flying from DTW, I look at it as another opportunity for something to go wrong. If you can just clear customs at the border and drive to the airport, I think that will save a lot of time. It is a hassle to go through immigration in Toronto, and that might be worth the trip to drive there.
I just want to clarify something about the trip I took. The outfitter that I went with is a good operation. I would dare bet that if you asked everyone in all of their camps if they had a good time, the answer was yes. I would even be one of those that would say they had a good experience. I was just a little bummed with a few things and I think you will have that with anything. I can be honest and say that if a group of buddies wanted to go moose hunting, I do think that I would go back there. I would just ask for some additional information up front in regards to population densities and trophy quality. Those are a couple of questions that I didn't ask and should have. You do really need to do your research on who you are going with. There are some good resources available through other forums and online hunting reports.
Just a little note about shipping the meat back from your budgeting purposes. I shot my moose on the 2nd of October. My meat arrived in Detroit on the 16th of December. I did drive down there on the 24th to pick it up. The cost to process it was around $180 and the cost to ship it was $490 and the tank of gas to pick it up was $60. So I have around $730 invested in getting my meat shipped back here. I didn't look into the cost to ship the meat back on a plan, but I had (4) 50-60lb boxes of meat shipped back here to Michigan. You would need to check with the airlines, but if you can fly a box of meat back for around $125/Box then you might want to do that option. I personally didn't, so I just said to ship the meat back.
If you are successful and want any taxidermy done (Euro or shoulder mount) then you will also end up paying to have that done there and shipped to you here in the US.
If you have any other questions, please do feel free to ask me anything you want!


----------



## on a call

I did not read all the posts....
But

The one thing I am glad I had was hip boots a good pair. Mine were Neoprene I left them in Ak where ours trips happened.

None the less...if it is raining...your legs are dry...if you step in a 2 foot deep creek your legs are dry 

And as mentioned good rain gear I like my heavy duty stuff... https://www.galeton.com/repel-rainw...MIltDnveXR3wIVHLbACh0tUAxLEAQYBSABEgLWmfD_BwE Just a good top like what commercial fisherman use !!!! 

We hunted bottom area off rivers, sluthes, lakes, beaver ponds, where ever we could get our canoe up or into. Packing out moose is not easy...but you have a guide they better know what they are doing !!!! I would ask and make sure. NO LOSS OF MEAT due to wanting to get out. We hunt these areas because .... we did not want to pack out that much meat. So one moose I shot was next to a beaver pond the other was only 300 yards to the river and it was a PIA due to Muskeg, but I did shoot a nice bull nothing huge but still he was 50". 

Hunting these areas means...wet, sloppy, and muskeg is a pain to walk through...I hate it. Hard to walk on and through. 

Both my moose weighed about 1500 and I think I ended up with 200 pounds but it was split 3 ways so 600 total. 

Bottom line go to enjoy...but know you have to work at it. 

We did self guided hunts....boned out most all of the meat and left the rest for the bear black and griz, wolves, yotes, and all the Gray Jay's. 

Have fun...take money


----------



## LWCClub

MallardMaster said:


> I met up with another person from this forum who drove to either (London or Toronto) since he lived in Port Huron. If that option is available, I think that I would strongly suggest going that route. While there is a 'convenience' factor flying from DTW, I look at it as another opportunity for something to go wrong. If you can just clear customs at the border and drive to the airport, I think that will save a lot of time. It is a hassle to go through immigration in Toronto, and that might be worth the trip to drive there.
> I just want to clarify something about the trip I took. The outfitter that I went with is a good operation. I would dare bet that if you asked everyone in all of their camps if they had a good time, the answer was yes. I would even be one of those that would say they had a good experience. I was just a little bummed with a few things and I think you will have that with anything. I can be honest and say that if a group of buddies wanted to go moose hunting, I do think that I would go back there. I would just ask for some additional information up front in regards to population densities and trophy quality. Those are a couple of questions that I didn't ask and should have. You do really need to do your research on who you are going with. There are some good resources available through other forums and online hunting reports.
> Just a little note about shipping the meat back from your budgeting purposes. I shot my moose on the 2nd of October. My meat arrived in Detroit on the 16th of December. I did drive down there on the 24th to pick it up. The cost to process it was around $180 and the cost to ship it was $490 and the tank of gas to pick it up was $60. So I have around $730 invested in getting my meat shipped back here. I didn't look into the cost to ship the meat back on a plan, but I had (4) 50-60lb boxes of meat shipped back here to Michigan. You would need to check with the airlines, but if you can fly a box of meat back for around $125/Box then you might want to do that option. I personally didn't, so I just said to ship the meat back.
> If you are successful and want any taxidermy done (Euro or shoulder mount) then you will also end up paying to have that done there and shipped to you here in the US.
> If you have any other questions, please do feel free to ask me anything you want!


Thanks MM, your costs for shipping was pretty much spot on with what my outfitter told me it would’ve during a phone conversation. That alone makes me feel better about it. I’m thinking I would rather have it shipped than have the hassle of it at the airport. My outfitter told me coat would be roughly the same to have it shipped vs fly it back with me.


----------



## on a call

*I just wish they allowed self guided hunt !!!!!!

I would be all over heading up there, Alaska is just too far to drive, unless you have a couple months.

*


----------



## Pelican257R

I have hunted NFLD 5 times.
Some of this may be duplicate, but bears repeating even so. Lots of good advice above.

If flying, check into driving to Toronto. Even with a motel room you'll save money and probably get free parking and free shuttle to the airport. You will also spend WAY less time on layovers. I had one short stop flying there and a direct flight back to to Toronto.

Other issue is conditioning. Especially if going into the back country, there is NO terrain in southern Mich that compares to the wet, slick, steep, boggy, and grabby brush conditions there.
Closest I could figure was to hike up and down sand dunes wearing a loaded back pack.


----------



## DefendMichigan

I just wrapped up part one of two of my October Newfoundland moose hunt with my dad. The next video will be up soon! You’ll have a blast!


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Do I need to get a *spotting scope* to take with me, or are my binos enough. I've got 8x42 swaros that I use for pretty much everything. I have the cash to get one, but do I really need it? 

And not like "do I need another hunting gun?" because the answer is always yes, but in all seriousness, do I need a spotting scope. And just for the record if I was going to get one, it'd be a swaro. This is not a debate on which one to get, just if its necessary at all or not?


----------



## DefendMichigan

hbibicoffvii said:


> Do I need to get a *spotting scope* to take with me, or are my binos enough. I've got 8x42 swaros that I use for pretty much everything. I have the cash to get one, but do I really need it?
> 
> And not like "do I need another hunting gun?" because the answer is always yes, but in all seriousness, do I need a spotting scope. And just for the record if I was going to get one, it'd be a swaro. This is not a debate on which one to get, just if its necessary at all or not?


8x42’s will be fine. Spotting scope is not necessary. It’s really thick unless you’re in clear cuts and even then, you can see everything with the naked eye. As far as a gun, my dad's go to weapon is a 7 mag and it was plenty. I put together a .300 wby just for the sake of buying a new gun and it was fun to use, but the locals use anything. Our guide uses a .243 when he hunts.


----------



## tgafish

The answer to your question is kind of up to you. How concerned are you about the finer details of the rack before you pull the trigger? You do not need the scope to find the moose. But if you want to make sure it's a 10 pts or better from 500-1000 yards away then yeah its needed. 
For reference, my first trip I did not bring one because I just wanted any bull with some palmation. My second trip was for Caribou and I was very interested in each detail of the antlers so I packed one. My third trip I will be leaving it at home as I'm hunting moose again and my interest is in getting a bull around 10-15 points and close to 40 inches. From my experience I'll be able to determine my relatively loose requirement from 1 to 1.5 miles away with binocs


----------



## Forest Meister

tgafish said:


> The answer to your question is kind of up to you. How concerned are you about the finer details of the rack before you pull the trigger? You do not need the scope to find the moose. But if you want to make sure it's a 10 pts or better from 500-1000 yards away then yeah its needed.
> For reference, my first trip I did not bring one because I just wanted any bull with some palmation. My second trip was for Caribou and I was very interested in each detail of the antlers so I packed one. My third trip I will be leaving it at home as I'm hunting moose again and my interest is in getting a bull around 10-15 points and close to 40 inches. From my experience I'll be able to determine my relatively loose requirement from 1 to 1.5 miles away with binocs


Perfect response, tgafish!

If one isn't absolutely needed, carry extra water instead. If doing a fly-in where hiking is the rule of the day, having to carry anything extra on your back across the bogs hour after hour, day after day, gets old quickly. 

On a similar note, don't forget the rangefinder and be sure to have it handy. When I put mine to my eye the guides were astounded that the caribou in question were much closer than they guestimated. Usually one hundred to two hundred yards closer. FM


----------



## cointoss2

Get the best rain gear and hip waders you can buy. When I hunted there wind and rain were a constant companion and I felt for the guys that had wood stock rifles. The rain turned them white in a day or so. Also for walking in the bogs a walking stick is very useful.


----------



## bowhunter1313

I would add DONT miss


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Is elevation an issue? Had a buddy get real sick hunting out in Colorado. That is not an issue in Newfoundland is it? I'm not talking cardio/stamina wise, I mean more with altitude sickness??


----------



## DefendMichigan

hbibicoffvii said:


> Is elevation an issue? Had a buddy get real sick hunting out in Colorado. That is not an issue in Newfoundland is it? I'm not talking cardio/stamina wise, I mean more with altitude sickness??


It’s all as close to sea level as you’ll find. It’s an island in the middle of the ocean. Shouldn’t have any issues.


----------



## Forest Meister

hbibicoffvii said:


> Is elevation an issue? Had a buddy get real sick hunting out in Colorado. That is not an issue in Newfoundland is it? I'm not talking cardio/stamina wise, I mean more with altitude sickness??


I googled the highest point and it is 2,671', less than 700' higher than the highest point in Michigan. FM


----------



## DefendMichigan

I’m out of shape terribly and I was just there with my 66 year old dad who has two fake knees and a fake hip. It’s nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Beautiful.


----------



## MallardMaster

You shouldn’t have any issue with altitude as FM said, but don’t let that fool yourself. I was up in the Peninsula and the elevation and terrain is nothing to scoff at. There was a lot of rock that we pounded. Now I will preface by saying that I wasn’t in the muskeg like other outfits. While I was glad to have my burleys, I would’ve been just as comfortable with my mountain boots too. Be sure to check with your outfitter on the topography, just so you will have a good sense of mind. You have nothing to worry about other than making sure your mind is right and the attitude is perfect with a smile on the face!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hbibicoffvii

Thanks. My guide wants me in hikers and gaiters. I'm definitely going to get my butt in shape before I leave. Lots of hiking once the snow melts. Just want to make sure my legs and belly aren't the reason I miss an opportunity.


----------



## Forest Meister

I have another DO and a DO NOT for you that I hope was not covered earlier:

DO find out how the meat is to be packaged. If packaging sounds like it might be a little questionable, have it double wrapped. It takes a while to eat a moose so there will surely be some in the bottom of the freezer for a long while.

My first trips out the meat was vacuum sealed in heavy duty plastic. Last time out a different processor was used and the meat was merely packaged in a single layer of plastic wrap. In the process of getting the frozen meat home and moving it around in the freezer I have discovered the thin wrapper was often compromised, spots of freezer burn are appearing more and more frequently requiring me to go over the packages and vacuum seal many of them myself. Talk about tedious!

DO NOT forget to pack cough drops or hard candy. A person might be fine when leaving home but if a chronic throat tickle hits while hunting, the results may not be good. Nothing worse than trying to call in a bull, or putting the final stalk on one, and having a coughing spell come on. FM


----------

